# How to use Interval International to get a unit using my Marriott deposit???



## Ghamrick (Apr 23, 2020)

Looking for advice/help understanding use of Interval International with a Marriott week deposited.  We have an every other year Marriott one-bedroom oceanfront suite in Maui.  We ended up NOT using it one year and so we deposited it in Internal International last September (2019) kind of as a last resort or it would be gone with nothing to show.  We are looking for a “similar” unit also in Maui, for September 2020.  We listed three of the major timeshare properties in Maui very near the Marriott (Hyatt and both Westins in Kaanapali).  Those are pretty large properties, and we had a full year to get something.  Nothing has come up.  I was told “people deposit after the first of the year, so be patient” – yet nothing.  Interval International tried to give us two separate properties that are not “Elite” resorts like the Marriott, Hyatt or Westins – in fact those offered were one to two quality steps lower.  So my question; why would we not get ANY response for the requested resorts that have hundreds if not thousands of rooms?  Someone told me that people rarely deposit Hyatt, Marriott or Westin on Maui.  Is that likely true?  If so, why they are those properties even listed in Interval isfthe likelihood of getting them is extremely low.  This whole thing seems pretty useless to me.  What is our best strategy to get something in Maui at least somewhat close in quality to what we deposited?  I know COVID has messed everything up so I am asking the question as if we are in a “normal world” since we did put in the request 8 months ago with nothing but lower quality units being offered.  I am beginning to think Interval is just not a valuable tool for what we want, but please correct me if I am wrong or I should try different tactics.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 23, 2020)

Hi Ghamrick,
Ive had great luck exchanging my Orlando Marriott on II for nearly 15 years so I’ll give you some thoughts.

First as I’m sure you know Marriott owners can reserve and deposit their week at  12 or 13 months so I am most successful if I have my request made already before the deposits start coming in.  Sounds like you pretty much did that.  I believe there are many owners of other brands that do deposit after the first of the year, after they pay maintenance fees.

I believe it is true that many who own Maui or other highly marketable weeks do choose to rent their units if they are not using them. If you have a look at redweek you’ll see several units available at the Maui Marriott,Westins.
I’ve exchanged into Kauai twice and also the Big island on II.

It doesn’t matter how many units a resort has- if an owner doesn’t deposit the unit you want it isn’t available to you to exchange in. II will call from time to time to check in and let you know if something else is available- some people may need/ want a specific location and decide to be flexible on the resort itself.

Every resort that is a member of II is in the directory. They belong there because owners can deposit and resorts themselves can choose to deposit excess units for exchange or getaways.

I don’t think you can write off II as not being valuable just because your request for 1 of 3 high end resorts on Maui has not come through.  September is still 5 months away and really who knows what will happen this year so your exchange could still come through.  Good luck!


----------



## Ghamrick (Apr 23, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> Hi Ghamrick,
> Ive had great luck exchanging my Orlando Marriott on II for nearly 15 years so I’ll give you some thoughts.
> 
> First as I’m sure you know Marriott owners can reserve and deposit their week at  12 or 13 months so I am most successful if I have my request made already before the deposits start coming in.  Sounds like you pretty much did that.  I believe there are many owners of other brands that do deposit after the first of the year, after they pay maintenance fees.
> ...


Thanks for the reply.  Yes, I am probably frustrated that nothing has happened in 8 months, I expected more.  I realize that it is not certain people will deposit weeks from those properties, but I was playing the numbers games as those are very large resorts so I assumed there would be multitude of deposits.  But again not having used II, maybe I was making that up in my mind and the reality is that few get deposited. In which case, II is not at all useful to me in this instance.  I suppose I can take a lower quality unit somewhere, but that is not the goal.  Finally, in a "regular world" people like to plan a week in Maui at least a few months out and if a trade comes in July or August that is not much time to schedule a vacation.  I am just trying to understand how this all works in reality and common practice.  I certainly expected at least some units coming up by now, but I guess not!  I also know we could be flexible and look at other places, but Maui is where family is and that is our goal.  Maybe II works better if we are looking in many other places, I don't know.  We hoped so trade for something in Spain one day (after COVID).  But given my experience here of depositing a very valuable unit and getting nothing in 8 months, I am now wary of the whole process.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 23, 2020)

Aren't the MF for Maui $2400 for a 2 bedroom? There are probably tons of Marriott owners that have search requests as well that you are competing with. They can deposit a 2 bedroom with MF of $1400 and get a $2400 Maui unit by just having to pay the exchange fee. Don't all Marriott locations weigh equally in the system? I'd imagine there are tons of savvy owners that do that just to get a Maui unit for $850 less than what it costs to own there. Savvy Maui owners will also rent out their unit instead of putting it into II because they know they can get more for it than what it exchanges for. I'm not a Marriott owner, but that's just my educated guess because that's what I would do. I would let an ongoing request sit there for YEARS if I had to, but I will not pay $2,400 for something that I can get for $1,550 by just being patient. That's how I plan on getting DVC units other than Saratoga Springs on RCI. If I have to wait a year, so be it, but I'm not going to rent something for $3,000 If I can get it for $1050 by just being patient.


----------



## Ghamrick (Apr 23, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Aren't the MF for Maui $2400 for a 2 bedroom? There are probably tons of Marriott owners that have search requests as well that you are competing with. They can deposit a 2 bedroom with MF of $1400 and get a $2400 Maui unit by just having to pay the exchange fee. Don't all Marriott locations weigh equally in the system? I'd imagine there are tons of savvy owners that do that just to get a Maui unit for $850 less than what it costs to own there. Savvy Maui owners will also rent out their unit instead of putting it into II because they know they can get more for it than what it exchanges for. I'm not a Marriott owner, but that's just my educated guess because that's what I would do. I would let an ongoing request sit there for YEARS if I had to, but I will not pay $2,400 for something that I can get for $1,550 by just being patient. That's how I plan on getting DVC units other than Saratoga Springs on RCI. If I have to wait a year, so be it, but I'm not going to rent something for $3,000 If I can get it for $1050 by just being patient.


Thanks for your reply.  I actually have no idea what you just wrote.  What is "MF"?  And no, all Marriott units are not the same.  Some are suites, some are not ocean view, some are two bedroom, some are oceanfront, etc.  All are far different costs and points.  We deposited our week because we didn't use it and it was going to run out.  Actually I think what we deposited were the equivalent points as Marriott went to a points system, but you still have a "deed" to your home property and can either just use it or convert to points to use elsewhere.   I am completely clueless as to how this all works.  It seems overly complicated to me and you need a Phd to work the system.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 23, 2020)

MF = Maintenance Fee. You are not sure if you are a DC points owner or a weeks owner? It will tell you on mvci.com if you look there.

Marriott can function as a weeks system, a points system, or even both. Depends what you own.

There are many factors that go into good II trading. Generally, the least happy II traders are the ones who own in Hawaii as most trades are "down". People who own at most other places often trade "up". For that reason, I believe not very many Maui owners (as compared to lower 48 US owners) deposit their weeks into II.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 23, 2020)

I was just saying that from what I understand, wouldn't a Maui 2 bedroom trade equally with a Grand Chateau 2 bedroom using II since they are both elite status if they were both in high demand season?


----------



## Ghamrick (Apr 23, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> MF = Maintenance Fee. You are not sure if you are a DC points owner or a weeks owner? It will tell you on mvci.com if you look there.
> 
> Marriott can function as a weeks system, a points system, or even both. Depends what you own.
> 
> There are many factors that go into good II trading. Generally, the least happy II traders are the ones who own in Hawaii as most trades are "down". People who own at most other places often trade "up". For that reason, I believe not very many Maui owners (as compared to lower 48 US owners) deposit their weeks into II.


Thank you.  I am both.  We purchased a "week" many years ago then converted to points a few years ago.  We can use as a week or as points.  At a certain point we need to choose to keep as the week and simply use it or convert to points.  The one we deposited was already converted.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 23, 2020)

Ghamrick said:


> Thank you.  I am both.  We purchased a "week" many years ago then converted to points a few years ago.  We can use as a week or as points.  At a certain point we need to choose to keep as the week and simply use it or convert to points.  The one we deposited was already converted.


So are you saying you elected your week to points and when the points were about to expire you had mvc convert them to a week to deposit into Interval? If so,what did you deposit- what size and season/tdi? And now you can’t exchange to a Marriott.

Or maybe I’m not understanding you and you mean you deposited your reserved home resort week?  I’m not sure what you mean by ‘converted’.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 23, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I was just saying that from what I understand, wouldn't a Maui 2 bedroom trade equally with a Grand Chateau 2 bedroom using II since they are both elite status if they were both in high demand season?


No. The TDI is just gives you trading power from within that area. So a TDI of 150 from Las Vegas does not mean it has the same trade value as a TDI of 150 from Maui.

You are trading a Kauai 2br with 150 TDI deposited into II 2 years out and I have an Grand Vista with same specs. We both put in a request for Maui 2br same time. The Kauai would match first being that it is a higher value than my Orlando week. Hope this helps you out.

Also exchanging into DVC and getting a 1br unit other than SSR is rare. Within the past 8 months there has been people matching resorts other than SSR. That is the exception and not the norm for the past few years.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghamrick (Apr 24, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> So are you saying you elected your week to points and when the points were about to expire you had mvc convert them to a week to deposit into Interval? If so,what did you deposit- what size and season/tdi? And now you can’t exchange to a Marriott.
> 
> Or maybe I’m not understanding you and you mean you deposited your reserved home resort week?  I’m not sure what you mean by ‘converted’.


I own one week of a one bedroom ocean view suite with Marriott.  The way Marriott works is I can either simply use the week (it is available most any weeks except a few black out weeks such as Christmas week when I cannot), OR I can covert it to the equivalent Marriott points and use it at other Marriott timeshare properties (such as if I wanted to use it in Newport Beach I could use the points for that instead of my Maui week once I convert to points for that year).  One year, I converted to points, but then did not use the points.  Before the points expired, I deposited it into Interval.  If I had not done that, the points would have expired and I would have nothing.  This way, I still have a chance to get a week somewhere else.  The way Marriott and Interval work, once I convert to points and put it into Interval, I can ONLY get non-Marriott trades.  I hoped that a week would come up at one of the three properties I requested last September.  So far, nothing.  My question is simply why nothing is coming up?  Do people simply not deposit their weeks at the Hyatt and Westins in Maui?  Is there simply no inventory?  Maybe so, but those resorts are in the Interval system so I (perhaps naively) assumed a unit would come up.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ghamrick said:


> I own one week of a one bedroom ocean view suite with Marriott.  The way Marriott works is I can either simply use the week (it is available most any weeks except a few black out weeks such as Christmas week when I cannot), OR I can covert it to the equivalent Marriott points and use it at other Marriott timeshare properties (such as if I wanted to use it in Newport Beach I could use the points for that instead of my Maui week once I convert to points for that year).  One year, I converted to points, but then did not use the points.  Before the points expired, I deposited it into Interval.  If I had not done that, the points would have expired and I would have nothing.  This way, I still have a chance to get a week somewhere else.  The way Marriott and Interval work, once I convert to points and put it into Interval, I can ONLY get non-Marriott trades.  I hoped that a week would come up at one of the three properties I requested last September.  So far, nothing.  My question is simply why nothing is coming up?  Do people simply not deposit their weeks at the Hyatt and Westins in Maui?  Is there simply no inventory?  Maybe so, but those resorts are in the Interval system so I (perhaps naively) assumed a unit would come up.


So you are now trying to trade in to the Hyatt and I expect at least two if not all the Westin properties on Maui? This is likely the problem. Westin owners have a priority period with II. So they get first dibs on exchanges in to any Westin deposits. Any deposits that make it through Priority then are offered up to Marriott owners for a period of time. I suspect it is the Vistana priority that is causing you issues. I would expect Hyatt deposits to be rare.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 24, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> So you are now trying to trade in to the Hyatt and I expect at least two if not all the Westin properties on Maui? This is likely the problem. Westin owners have a priority period with II. So they get first dibs on exchanges in to any Westin deposits. Any deposits that make it through Priority then are offered up to Marriott owners for a period of time. I suspect it is the Vistana priority that is causing you issues. I would expect Hyatt deposits to be rare.


Would DC points be able to trade into Vistana and Westin properties since they are now part of Marriott? 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 24, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Would DC points be able to trade into Vistana and Westin properties since they are now part of Marriott?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


I think so. They aren't technically part of the system yet and they don't have full priority. I suspect if the system let the OP put the request in, they should be good. Though things may have changed since the time they had the request started and now and their requests is just in limbo.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 24, 2020)

Ghamrick said:


> I own one week of a one bedroom ocean view suite with Marriott.  The way Marriott works is I can either simply use the week (it is available most any weeks except a few black out weeks such as Christmas week when I cannot), OR I can covert it to the equivalent Marriott points and use it at other Marriott timeshare properties (such as if I wanted to use it in Newport Beach I could use the points for that instead of my Maui week once I convert to points for that year).  One year, I converted to points, but then did not use the points.  Before the points expired, I deposited it into Interval.  If I had not done that, the points would have expired and I would have nothing.  This way, I still have a chance to get a week somewhere else.  The way Marriott and Interval work, once I convert to points and put it into Interval, I can ONLY get non-Marriott trades.  I hoped that a week would come up at one of the three properties I requested last September.  So far, nothing.  My question is simply why nothing is coming up?  Do people simply not deposit their weeks at the Hyatt and Westins in Maui?  Is there simply no inventory?  Maybe so, but those resorts are in the Interval system so I (perhaps naively) assumed a unit would come up.


Hi Ghamrick,
I do know exactly how this all works- I own a week too and have elected it to points (I own straight points too).

Last year I had some previously banked points that were going to expire and I couldn’t  vacation so I had MVC make a deposit into II.  What happened was I told them how many points I wanted to deposit and I got to pick from a chart to choose was MVC put into II- for example I could have a high season studio or a medium season 1 br for the amount of points I deposited.  That was what my question was- what does it say in the II account? That’s what you are exchanging.

The answer to your question as to why your request has not been matched is simply that the unit you requested has not become available to you. That’s just how exchanging works- someone has to put their unit into II and you have to have the trading power to exchange into it once they do. The trading power part is what I am getting at when I ask you what you deposited. Because at the first time I replied to you I thought you had deposited your home Maui week. But now it sounds like you did not.

Sounds like you feel that the Maui resorts you requested shouldn’t be in the II resort directory because they have not become available to you. But there are many resorts in the directory that are scarce- especially during peak season. And there are other that are there that one might not have the trading power to get during certain season or at all. That is just the way II works. There is both skill and luck involve— sometimes you win, others not so much.
And again if you have a look at redweek you will see many weeks for rent- owners may go for cash rather than taking their chances with II.

One last thing that you are probably aware of but I’ll mention is in addition to choosing to stay your ownership week or elect points you could also choose to deposit your ownership week into II. It is then good for 2 years and your will have the trading power of your Maui week and Marriott priority and free exchanges if you trade into another Marriott. This is how I have made many great trades over the years.

Good luck- I hope you get a match to Maui and if not there to someplace else great. The way I look at it I was going to lose/waste my points if I couldn’t deposit into II so whatever exchange I get is gravy.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 24, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Would DC points be able to trade into Vistana and Westin properties since they are now part of Marriott?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk



Hi frank,
I had MVC convert leftover points to a week and deposit it into II and I do see Vistana when I search with it.
If I search with my DC points listed under my units on II I see Vistana that way too.
There is no exchange fee into Vistana either.

I‘m not familiar with Westin but if you tell me where some are located I would be happy to search with my week and let you know.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Apr 24, 2020)

frank808 said:


> No. The TDI is just gives you trading power from within that area. So a TDI of 150 from Las Vegas does not mean it has the same trade value as a TDI of 150 from Maui.
> 
> You are trading a Kauai 2br with 150 TDI deposited into II 2 years out and I have an Grand Vista with same specs. We both put in a request for Maui 2br same time. The Kauai would match first being that it is a higher value than my Orlando week. Hope this helps you out.
> 
> ...



So let's say I own a 2 Bedroom Lock-off for Grande Vista and Make a reservation for 4th of July week and deposit that week into II (TDI shown below). Will it be able to easily trade with Maui during a lower demand week? (TDI shown below)....I thought that was how the Marriott week's system worked ...


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 24, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> So let's say I own a 2 Bedroom Lock-off for Grande Vista and Make a reservation for 4th of July week and deposit that week into II (TDI shown below). Will it be able to easily trade with Maui during a lower demand week? (TDI shown below)....I thought that was how the Marriott week's system worked ...
> View attachment 19622
> View attachment 19623


The big variable is will an owner of the week you want deposit it into II, and if they do will you be first in line for it.
There really is no way to know.

I have had many exchanges that were “up grades”- “better” resorts, higher TDI week, larger units.  I think a lot of my success has been due to requesting early- I get it in a year or more in advance so when owners start depositing I am there. Marriott priority certainly helps too.

II is not an exact science and there are no guarantees.
And really once you deposit you are not dealing with Marriott anymore It’s II.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 24, 2020)

And my strategy is different than many Tuggers, I don't think deposit, ask for search, and wait is the optimal strategy, at least for me. I may do that, but I'll also manually log into II each day until I am done and look. People say gee, you'll only get leftovers. This is not always the case. Sometimes, things show up that should have matched to someone under various conditions. Also, sometimes, I find something else I didn't ask for which is just as good or even better. You can reserve even if you have a search ongoing. So, I would do both. In general, within 30 days of starting my search, I always get a match either from the automated search, or my search. For 20 years running. But keep in mind the reasons this works for me are I am not necessarily positively sold on going to a specific resort in a specific time, as I am retired.

I am just saying the concept that only leftovers go into II is definitely untrue.


----------



## Dean (Apr 24, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> I was just saying that from what I understand, wouldn't a Maui 2 bedroom trade equally with a Grand Chateau 2 bedroom using II since they are both elite status if they were both in high demand season?


No, they are not the same.  Trade power is determined by unit size, location, lead time of the deposit and actual demand.  LV is high availability and relatively low demand.  The TDI has little to do with it unless the resorts are in the same region as it's not standardized.  A 150 in HI is not related to 150 in LV.  100 in HI is actually probably a higher trade power than 150 in LV to make the point.  The underlying Marriott season is only applicable as it relates to the other factors of trade power.  I can think of several gold weeks that would trade as well, really better, than the best LV week all else equal.  II doesn't track view so that doesn't matter for trade power.


Ghamrick said:


> Thank you.  I am both.  We purchased a "week" many years ago then converted to points a few years ago.  We can use as a week or as points.  At a certain point we need to choose to keep as the week and simply use it or convert to points.  The one we deposited was already converted.


It sounds like you deposited a week derived from your points and not a Maui week.  If so you likely have a low demand, low power week.  Regardless though some resorts, times and areas are simply difficult to get, Maui is at the top of that list.  There is modest availability and a ton of demand so lots of other people competing with you and in this case, likely with higher trade power.  This is not a first come first serve system but it's based not the trade power and resort quality of the underlying deposit.  Thus you could have been on the list for 10 months but someone who placed a request yesterday might jump ahead of you.  Your best chance of success is to have the OGS (On Going Search) but also to look online early AM or even several times a day.  Your likelihood of a match in this situation is very likely to be under 60 days out.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 24, 2020)

Steve Fatula said:


> And my strategy is different than many Tuggers, I don't think deposit, ask for search, and wait is the optimal strategy, at least for me. I may do that, but I'll also manually log into II each day until I am done and look. People say gee, you'll only get leftovers. This is not always the case. Sometimes, things show up that should have matched to someone under various conditions. Also, sometimes, I find something else I didn't ask for which is just as good or even better. You can reserve even if you have a search ongoing. So, I would do both. In general, within 30 days, I always get a match either from the automated search, or my search. For 20 years running. But keep in mind the reasons this works for me are I am not necessarily positively sold on going to a specific resort in a specific time, as I am retired.
> 
> I am just saying the concept that only leftovers go into II is definitely untrue.



One man‘s trash is another man’s treasure!
Being open to the possibilities makes things easier.

I do both too.


----------



## Ghamrick (Apr 24, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> So are you saying you elected your week to points and when the points were about to expire you had mvc convert them to a week to deposit into Interval? If so,what did you deposit- what size and season/tdi? And now you can’t exchange to a Marriott.
> 
> Or maybe I’m not understanding you and you mean you deposited your reserved home resort week?  I’m not sure what you mean by ‘converted’.





frank808 said:


> Would DC points be able to trade into Vistana and Westin properties since they are now part of Marriott?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


Thank you for the information.  It is too bad Interval provides no similar information and leads people to believe it is possible if not likely they will get their desired trades!


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 24, 2020)

Dean said:


> It sounds like you deposited a week derived from your points and not a Maui week. If so you likely have a low demand, low power week. Regardless though some resorts, times and areas are simply difficult to get, Maui is at the top of that list. There is modest availability and a ton of demand so lots of other people competing with you and in this case, likely with higher trade power. This is not a first come first serve system but it's based not the trade power and resort quality of the underlying deposit. Thus you could have been on the list for 10 months but someone who placed a request yesterday might jump ahead of you. Your best chance of success is to have the OGS (On Going Search) but also to look online early AM or even several times a day. Your likelihood of a match in this situation is very likely to be under 60 days out.


I don't think Marriott deposits a week at all. Don't they use the points and this II chart? If so, the TDI of September in Hawaii is in the 100-110 range. So the OP would need to have at least 2,250 points to secure the trade. How II determines trade power on points is anyone's guess. Do points get trades first, does a week have higher priority or is it based on first come first served?


----------



## Ghamrick (Apr 24, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> One man‘s trash is another man’s treasure!
> Being open to the possibilities makes things easier.
> 
> I do both too.


Thanks I will try this if I figure out how.


----------



## Ghamrick (Apr 24, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> The big variable is will an owner of the week you want deposit it into II, and if they do will you be first in line for it.
> There really is no way to know.
> 
> I have had many exchanges that were “up grades”- “better” resorts, higher TDI week, larger units.  I think a lot of my success has been due to requesting early- I get it in a year or more in advance so when owners start depositing I am there. Marriott priority certainly helps too.
> ...


Thanks.  Right, I totally get it has nothing to do with Marriott now, it is all the Interval system.


----------



## Ghamrick (Apr 24, 2020)

Dean said:


> No, they are not the same.  Trade power is determined by unit size, location, lead time of the deposit and actual demand.  LV is high availability and relatively low demand.  The TDI has little to do with it unless the resorts are in the same region as it's not standardized.  A 150 in HI is not related to 150 in LV.  100 in HI is actually probably a higher trade power than 150 in LV to make the point.  The underlying Marriott season is only applicable as it relates to the other factors of trade power.  I can think of several gold weeks that would trade as well, really better, than the best LV week all else equal.  II doesn't track view so that doesn't matter for trade power.
> 
> It sounds like you deposited a week derived from your points and not a Maui week.  If so you likely have a low demand, low power week.  Regardless though some resorts, times and areas are simply difficult to get, Maui is at the top of that list.  There is modest availability and a ton of demand so lots of other people competing with you and in this case, likely with higher trade power.  This is not a first come first serve system but it's based not the trade power and resort quality of the underlying deposit.  Thus you could have been on the list for 10 months but someone who placed a request yesterday might jump ahead of you.  Your best chance of success is to have the OGS (On Going Search) but also to look online early AM or even several times a day.  Your likelihood of a match in this situation is very likely to be under 60 days out.


I have an extremely high demand high power week!  Thanks for the suggestion on the OGS never heard of it, will try.  Interval never suggested anything except "put your week in and wait"


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ghamrick said:


> I have an extremely high demand high power week!  Thanks for the suggestion on the OGS never heard of it, will try.  Interval never suggested anything except "put your week in and wait"


Based on your prior posts, it sounds like you already have an OGS (ongoing search) in place. No?


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 24, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think Marriott deposits a week at all. Don't they use the points and this II chart? If so, the TDI of September in Hawaii is in the 100-110 range. So the OP would need to have at least 2,250 points to secure the trade. How II determines trade power on points is anyone's guess. Do points get trades first, does a week have higher priority or is it based on first come first served?
> 
> View attachment 19625



They do not deposit an actual week, but what they call an "external exchange credit". I think it trades as if it were a week though. You do get a week, and can trade on II just as any other week, same screen, shows up in the same place. So, you can trade up as well. This is what can make this powerful, you can always win on II. Maybe not exactly where you want to go, but not hard to trade up. @Pamplemousse has done this exact thing.


----------



## Dean (Apr 24, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think Marriott deposits a week at all. Don't they use the points and this II chart? If so, the TDI of September in Hawaii is in the 100-110 range. So the OP would need to have at least 2,250 points to secure the trade. How II determines trade power on points is anyone's guess. Do points get trades first, does a week have higher priority or is it based on first come first served?
> 
> View attachment 19625


As a rule but it sounds like this was a relatively late deposit though the same principles apply.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 24, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think Marriott deposits a week at all. Don't they use the points and this II chart? If so, the TDI of September in Hawaii is in the 100-110 range. So the OP would need to have at least 2,250 points to secure the trade. How II determines trade power on points is anyone's guess. Do points get trades first, does a week have higher priority or is it based on first come first served?
> 
> View attachment 19625


You can choose to have MVC convert points deposit a week.
Or something looks like a week in your account and exchanges like a week- not a points exchange (Not off points charts).
Of course there is no way to know what mvc actually does.
I did this in December and it is sitting in my II account. It’s good for 2 years so it’s a way to keep points from expiring before you use them.
I  chose a high season studio and I see lots of options to pay the upsize fee and exchange into 2brs if  I want.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 24, 2020)

Ghamrick said:


> I have an extremely high demand high power week!  Thanks for the suggestion on the OGS never heard of it, will try.  Interval never suggested anything except "put your week in and wait"


But is your extremely high demand high power week deposited in II?
If you log onto II, go under exchange, my units, and look you will see what is deposited there.
If you elected your week to points it is not that week anymore.
As I mentioned in post #15 you could have deposited your week into II and exchanged into Marriotts had you not elected it to points first.

An OSG is an ongoing search which is another name for a request which you said you placed months ago.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 24, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> Hi frank,
> I had MVC convert leftover points to a week and deposit it into II and I do see Vistana when I search with it.
> If I search with my DC points listed under my units on II I see Vistana that way too.
> There is no exchange fee into Vistana either.
> ...



Thanks for your experiences. So when you deposit DC points it converts to a week. With that week, you can see vistana exchanges with no exchange fees. 

With this DC point unit you do not see and Marriott units for exchange?

You can look up some Westins and see if they are available with a DC points unit. KAA and KAN are Westin units on Maui. 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 24, 2020)

frank808 said:


> Thanks for your experiences. So when you deposit DC points it converts to a week. With that week, you can see vistana exchanges with no exchange fees.
> 
> With this DC point unit you do not see and Marriott units for exchange?
> 
> ...



Almost.
You don’t deposit DC points into II.
You contact MVC and have them convert points into a week deposit on II- you then have a week on II good for 2 years.
To find the chart that shows how many points are needed for different weeks log onto MVC, use my points, interval international.
You can’t exchange into Marriotts, you can exchange into Vistana and non Marriotts.
In order for me to check Westin there Would have to be a unit just sitting available in II. I don’t see anything available for Westin Maui. I don’t know where other Westin’s are to check for you.
edit- I do see Westin in Scottsdale- no exchange fee.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 24, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> Almost.
> You don’t deposit DC points into II.
> You contact MVC and have them convert points into a week deposit on II- you then have a week on II good for 2 years.
> 
> ...


So the block is only for Marriott units. You can still exchange into Sheraton and Westin properties for free. Not a bad deal if you have expiring points and have no other use for them. 

Can you deposit points that have 60 day limit? If so does the unit received with those holding points also have the 60 day limitation?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 25, 2020)

Marriott told me you cannot make an II deposit with holding account points. I called and asked them last week.

It's really not a bad deal at all. So, you can have 2020 points, bank them good until end of 2022 if you are chairman, and then in 2022 get 2 more years to end of 2024 via II and non Marriott. A high TDI studio is 1750 points, which is about $1,000 or so MF. Not too bad, and you can trade up to a 2BR (just like a lockoff) or whatever. For 1,750 points, to be in a 2BR exchanged villa, for (if platinum) < $1,200 in MF isn't too bad (assuming a free exchange). It's actually better than using points at a Marriott in some cases. I can see me using this.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 25, 2020)

frank808 said:


> So the block is only for Marriott units. You can still exchange into Sheraton and Westin properties for free. Not a bad deal if you have expiring points and have no other use for them.
> 
> Can you deposit points that have 60 day limit? If so does the unit received with those holding points also have the 60 day limitation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Steve answered your question so I’m going to throw in one more piece of advice- with the caveat that I have only done this once-
looking at the points chart for selecting the week to deposit (To find the chart that shows how many points are needed for different weeks log onto MVC, use my points, interval international.) you will see that you could use 1750 for a high season studio or 1500 for a low season 1 br.  I selected the high season studio and it seems to trade well on II with lots of opportunity to pay the upsize fee and get 1,2 or even 3 br units.  I think I made the right choice choosing the high season smaller unit. But again I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Dean (Apr 25, 2020)

Let me throw another wrinkle into this and following Pamplemousse's thoughts.  First full disclosure.  I haven't exchanged using DC points but I have a ton of II experience and I have knowledge of how points exchanges worked with DVC when they were with II.  I'm assuming if you do an instant exchange you must give up the number of points listed based on the exchange chart and the TDI chart.  What I often do with my MVC deposits using my "trading weeks" is I make judgements as to what I want to exchange to and how difficult that exchange is likely to be.  I always get the best week possible for the situation but sometimes I have to decide whether a deposit that lasts longer is better or one with a higher trade power.  I also have to decide which resort deposit I'm going to use and whether to lockoff or take the full 2 BR unit for resorts that have that feature.  

Question:  if one has a deposit in their II account where they "deposited points", what does it show on the II website?  I'm also assuming there's no discount using points directly during flexchange.  

So I could see playing games with deposit first using points since it appears one isn't tied to the TDI & points exchange grid in a hard coded way like it was with DVC.  So the differences are exchange power, upgrade fees and the like deciding on deposit first with DC points.  With DVC if you deposited 150 points and needed 160 for a given exchange you would have been shut out of that exchange.  So it's a guessing game as to one's chances of matching a given deposit just like trading a weeks resort.  So if you're extremely flexible and need volume, I could see doing 1000 pt studios for deposit.  If you have have something specific in mind, say a 2 BR for Maui higher demand time, I could see doing a 2 BR 150 TDI (4500 DC points).  I would guess that the best break points would be 1000 pt studios, 2250 studios & 3000 1 BR.  Obviously what points one has to play with and the goal (extend expiring points), could play into this decision.

So more food for thought and discussion than anything else.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 25, 2020)

Use of MVC Points with Interval is always on a Request First basis.
if Interval are unable to fulfil your request, the points are returned to your MVC account.
From the Interval Buyers’ Guide
“Use of the Deposit First method, as explained in more detail in Week- Based Exchange Method, Paragraph 3, is not available to Club Program Members relinquishing Points, as II does not currently accept the deposit of Points..


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 25, 2020)

Dean said:


> Let me throw another wrinkle into this and following Pamplemousse's thoughts.  First full disclosure.  I haven't exchanged using DC points but I have a ton of II experience and I have knowledge of how points exchanges worked with DVC when they were with II.  I'm assuming if you do an instant exchange you must give up the number of points listed based on the exchange chart and the TDI chart.  What I often do with my MVC deposits using my "trading weeks" is I make judgements as to what I want to exchange to and how difficult that exchange is likely to be.  I always get the best week possible for the situation but sometimes I have to decide whether a deposit that lasts longer is better or one with a higher trade power.  I also have to decide which resort deposit I'm going to use and whether to lockoff or take the full 2 BR unit for resorts that have that feature.
> 
> Question:  if one has a deposit in their II account where they "deposited points", what does it show on the II website?  I'm also assuming there's no discount using points directly during flexchange.
> 
> ...



Your points ownership shows up on II just like your weeks.
But it just says points, not the number you have.
I have been told by MVC the the 2 systems don’t communicate- II doesn’t know how many points you have.
You can use that points account to search available inventory- the first page asks you how many points you want to use, then it is just like a regular search.
I am not sure if you can go all the way to exchanging there and then MVC would have to confirm you have the points before it is set. I know MVC has told me I can call them to do the II exchange. I have never gone through this process- don’t think I ever will since the only reason I would use DC points on II is to save them from expiring which would require the convert to a week deposit method.
You would not be able to exchange into a Marriott using points on II.


----------



## tstreetervp (Apr 25, 2020)

Ghamrick said:


> Looking for advice/help understanding use of Interval International with a Marriott week deposited.  We have an every other year Marriott one-bedroom oceanfront suite in Maui.  We ended up NOT using it one year and so we deposited it in Internal International last September (2019) kind of as a last resort or it would be gone with nothing to show.  We are looking for a “similar” unit also in Maui, for September 2020.  We listed three of the major timeshare properties in Maui very near the Marriott (Hyatt and both Westins in Kaanapali).  Those are pretty large properties, and we had a full year to get something.  Nothing has come up.  I was told “people deposit after the first of the year, so be patient” – yet nothing.  Interval International tried to give us two separate properties that are not “Elite” resorts like the Marriott, Hyatt or Westins – in fact those offered were one to two quality steps lower.  So my question; why would we not get ANY response for the requested resorts that have hundreds if not thousands of rooms?  Someone told me that people rarely deposit Hyatt, Marriott or Westin on Maui.  Is that likely true?  If so, why they are those properties even listed in Interval isfthe likelihood of getting them is extremely low.  This whole thing seems pretty useless to me.  What is our best strategy to get something in Maui at least somewhat close in quality to what we deposited?  I know COVID has messed everything up so I am asking the question as if we are in a “normal world” since we did put in the request 8 months ago with nothing but lower quality units being offered.  I am beginning to think Interval is just not a valuable tool for what we want, but please correct me if I am wrong or I should try different tactics.



I hated my timeshare when I first bought it as I could never trade anywhere then I met the owner of an exchange company and he taught me how to do it. The problem was the week you deposited was not strong enough to get what you wanted and depending upon how far in advance you book that week you deposited probably lowered your trading power so you don’t even have enough trading power to get into Hawaii. Trading is like baseball card you have to give up something good to get something good otherwise you’re trying to trade a Oldsmobile for a Mercedes. A lot of people don’t realize even people that are in Hawaii is certain weeks have a certain value so if you go to the trading demand index when you look up your resort on interval international click on that little blue button and then it’ll show you which each weeks worth and value at the bottom of the scale goes 0 to 150 in the week you trade in Hass to be strong enough to get the week you want and then if the weekly deposit is less than 10 months in advance you lose trading power as well so you probably don’t even have enough trading power to even get a week in Hawaii. So if you didn’t deposit your September 2019 week until August or later in 2019 then your week with a loss tremendous amount of trading power and you never would’ve had enough trading power to get into Hawaii during that time. They never tell you that they just say you’re on the waiting list but as you can see you’ll never get it because if you do it right you have a 97% success rate.
What I want you to do is every year only book weeks 24 through 31 or week seven and book it as close to a year in advance as you can at least more than 10 months. So what you should do is right now and see if you can book week seven for the year 2021 then you will have enough trading power and if you haven’t done anything by this summer then by the end of May this year book any week 24 through 31 for next year 2021. The key is you have to book the best week you have access to one year in advance and then deposit immediately with interval and then you can trade anywhere anytime you want but if you don’t do that first step correctly you’ll never get what you want trust me you just won’t have enough training power. As far as for this year your best option would be to try to book week 5152 if you can which I doubt you can get so then try to book 24 through 31 this year with your 2020 week and then immediately deposit it with Interval. Good luck and I wrote a book Timeshare tips and tricks you can get it on Amazon that details the exact process


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 25, 2020)

bazzap said:


> Use of MVC Points with Interval is always on a Request First basis.
> if Interval are unable to fulfil your request, the points are returned to your MVC account.
> From the Interval Buyers’ Guide
> “Use of the Deposit First method, as explained in more detail in Week- Based Exchange Method, Paragraph 3, is not available to Club Program Members relinquishing Points, as II does not currently accept the deposit of Points..


Based on the OP and other, it doesn't seem that it was request first. They were able to deposit the points as a "quasi week" based on the number of points they had that they were going to lose to expiration. So it seems that MVC converts the points to some kind of weeks deposit and throws that in to II.

It seems there are two different scenarios at play, just a regular II exchange using points and also using II to save expiring points. I think the part you referenced is about a regular II exchange using points where everything else in this thread is a situation where people are saving expiring points by using II.


----------



## Dean (Apr 25, 2020)

tstreetervp said:


> I hated my timeshare when I first bought it as I could never trade anywhere then I met the owner of an exchange company and he taught me how to do it. The problem was the week you deposited was not strong enough to get what you wanted and depending upon how far in advance you book that week you deposited probably lowered your trading power so you don’t even have enough trading power to get into Hawaii. Trading is like baseball card you have to give up something good to get something good otherwise you’re trying to trade a Oldsmobile for a Mercedes. A lot of people don’t realize even people that are in Hawaii is certain weeks have a certain value so if you go to the trading demand index when you look up your resort on interval international click on that little blue button and then it’ll show you which each weeks worth and value at the bottom of the scale goes 0 to 150 in the week you trade in Hass to be strong enough to get the week you want and then if the weekly deposit is less than 10 months in advance you lose trading power as well so you probably don’t even have enough trading power to even get a week in Hawaii. So if you didn’t deposit your September 2019 week until August or later in 2019 then your week with a loss tremendous amount of trading power and you never would’ve had enough trading power to get into Hawaii during that time. They never tell you that they just say you’re on the waiting list but as you can see you’ll never get it because if you do it right you have a 97% success rate.
> What I want you to do is every year only book weeks 24 through 31 or week seven and book it as close to a year in advance as you can at least more than 10 months. So what you should do is right now and see if you can book week seven for the year 2021 then you will have enough trading power and if you haven’t done anything by this summer then by the end of May this year book any week 24 through 31 for next year 2021. The key is you have to book the best week you have access to one year in advance and then deposit immediately with interval and then you can trade anywhere anytime you want but if you don’t do that first step correctly you’ll never get what you want trust me you just won’t have enough training power. As far as for this year your best option would be to try to book week 5152 if you can which I doubt you can get so then try to book 24 through 31 this year with your 2020 week and then immediately deposit it with Interval. Good luck and I wrote a book Timeshare tips and tricks you can get it on Amazon that details the exact process


I've made this point several times on various thread's over the past few months but it's very applicable to your post.  The TDI is not standardized and as such 150 in HI has almost no relationship to 150 in say Orlando, LV or Branson.  It's only relative to the region of the resort you're looking at.


----------



## Dean (Apr 25, 2020)

bazzap said:


> Use of MVC Points with Interval is always on a Request First basis.
> if Interval are unable to fulfil your request, the points are returned to your MVC account.
> From the Interval Buyers’ Guide
> “Use of the Deposit First method, as explained in more detail in Week- Based Exchange Method, Paragraph 3, is not available to Club Program Members relinquishing Points, as II does not currently accept the deposit of Points..


But can't you do a deposit of a week using points?  If not you can do an exchange then later cancel it and have a deposit, correct?


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 25, 2020)

Welcome, Ghamrick:
To the best of my knowledge, the Hyatt Ka'anapali Beach has not been reported as an Exchange via II by anyone. Since the current travel environment is so odd, where there are dozens of Marriott Hawaii weeks sitting online, I won't say the Hyatt will never appear, just that it hasn't appeared yet. I'm just letting you know the odds of getting the Hyatt are slim to none for all of us. Also, we haven't seen September weeks for KAA, KAN, and WNA appear online yet.

Have you searched online in II? If not, do it now, and do it as often as possible.
Exchange > Vacation Exchange
Select All Regions
Enter today's date
Enter the date 2 years from now (the system will revert to an earlier date if your deposit expires before then)
Leave Adults at 1
Continue
You will now see ALL Regions that currently have some inventory in II.
Select Hawaii, Maui
See the Resort which currently have weeks available

Yes, your Ongoing Search is searching for you, but you must get to know "what is always available in online inventory, and what is "rarely available in online inventory". This is part of the learning curve.

Right this minute, there are 2 weeks for mid-May at WNA and 1 week for end of June at KAN. I can see them with a Marriott week and with a non-Marriott week. You should be able to see those. Please confirm.

The difficulty you are facing is Westin Owners have preference for Westin/Sheraton properties. Marriott Owners have secondary priority to those properties. The "unit" that has been deposited for you in II is blocked from trading into other Marriotts. I do not know whether it has any priority for Westin/Sheraton.

There are 3 Westins on Maui. I suggest you enter all of them into your Ongoing Search. KAA, KAN, WNA. I would also enter the Westin Princeville WPV on Kauai. If your goal is to travel this September, you are running out of time and you need to be flexible to salvage this week.

How many DC points did you tell Marriott to convert for this week in II? Because you had Marriott Vacation Club convert those points, you extended their expiration date for 2 years, to use for a non-Marriott exchange.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 25, 2020)

Dean said:


> But can't you do a deposit of a week using points?  If not you can do an exchange then later cancel it and have a deposit, correct?




There are 2 distinct things that can happen on II with DC  points-

1) MVC takes the number of points you choose and deposits the week size/ TDI you pick from the chart on mvc- (use points, interval international) into II. This exchanges as a week- no points involved at all- just like any other week except you can’t exchange into a Marriott. It’s good for 2 years so it’s a way to extend points. You pay an exchange fee except for Vistana and Westin, you can pay an upsize fee for a larger unit, you can buy eplus. I believe this would be subject to II’s regular cancellation rules.

2) You can do a points exchange with DC points on II- but you don’t deposit the points into II. I believe this is what bazzap means by “request first”- the points are still yours (as an undeposited week would be with request first) unless you confirm an exchange. In addition to placing an II request using the DC points you can do a manual search to see what is currently available  on II using your points account. I have been told by MVC they they are not connected to II and MVC would need to be involved to confirm a manual exchange using points. Still can’t exchange into a Marriott, expiration date of points is unchanged.  I don’t know what would happen if you cancelled an exchange made with DC points on II.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 25, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> Your points ownership shows up on II just like your weeks.
> But it just says points, not the number you have.
> I have been told by MVC the the 2 systems don’t communicate- II doesn’t know how many points you have.
> You can use that points account to search available inventory- the first page asks you how many points you want to use, then it is just like a regular search.
> ...


I am also not using points for II as I have weeks for that. Just asking if I have points that will expire. I do have 2 years to use current points so it would have to be dire that I have not used allotted points in 2 years. 

Since I use II weeks for trade mainly, I book points reservations for hard to get weeks like 51 and 52 at MKO. Then I patiently wait for exchanges and then cancel the points reservation. 

I have checked my points account in II and do not see where I can trade points for an exchange.

Thanks to all that are sharing their knowledge..

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 25, 2020)

frank808 said:


> I am also not using points for II as I have weeks for that. Just asking if I have points that will expire. I do have 2 years to use current points so it would have to be dire that I have not used allotted points in 2 years.
> 
> Since I use II weeks for trade mainly, I book points reservations for hard to get weeks like 51 and 52 at MKO. Then I patiently wait for exchanges and then cancel the points reservation.
> 
> ...



frank-

If you own points you should be able to log onto II select exchange, then my units see your points account.
This is how mine looks.


----------



## Mongoose (Apr 25, 2020)

Great conversation as usual.  Sorry for being a noob with II and Marriott.  So if I have a Platinum Week at Marriott Harbour Lake, the highest demand seems to be week 51 and 52.  What is the best way to trade this to get into HI?  Do I pick week 52 and then exchange it into II or do I exchange the floating week?  Last time I used II, I had a fixed week with DRI.  Thanks!


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 25, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> Great conversation as usual.  Sorry for being a noob with II and Marriott.  So if I have a Platinum Week at Marriott Harbour Lake, the highest demand seems to be week 51 and 52.  What is the best way to trade this to get into HI?  Do I pick week 52 and then exchange it into II or do I exchange the floating week?  Last time I used II, I had a fixed week with DRI.  Thanks!


Ideally you reserve the highest TDI week in your season on MVC and deposit it into II.
You have to reserve a week on MVC- you can’t deposit a float with Marriott.
You can do it all right there on line on mvc- you can find the earliest reservation date in the top.s section of mvc.

Once your week is deposited into II it is good for 2 years.
Place a request ASAP as far in advance as possible- TDI means nothing if there are no units available to exchange into. If you can request 13 months + in advance you will be there waiting when Marriott owners begin depositing.
There are instructional videos on II in the general discussion section of the community if you need help to p,ace a request ( also called ongoing search OGS).


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 25, 2020)

Mongoose said:


> Great conversation as usual.  Sorry for being a noob with II and Marriott.  So if I have a Platinum Week at Marriott Harbour Lake, the highest demand seems to be week 51 and 52.  What is the best way to trade this to get into HI?  Do I pick week 52 and then exchange it into II or do I exchange the floating week?  Last time I used II, I had a fixed week with DRI.  Thanks!


Week 52 is Platinum Plus at Harbour Lake, so unless you own week 52, you can't reserve it or deposit it. You could instead reserve week 51 then you deposit that week in to II.

As a side note to what @Pamplemousse indicated. When you deposit a week, it is good for two years past the checkin date of the week. Not necessarily two years from when you deposit it.


----------



## Dean (Apr 25, 2020)

Pamplemousse said:


> There are 2 distinct things that can happen on II with DC  points-
> 
> 1) MVC takes the number of points you choose and deposits the week size/ TDI you pick from the chart on mvc- (use points, interval international) into II. This exchanges as a week- no points involved at all- just like any other week except you can’t exchange into a Marriott. It’s good for 2 years so it’s a way to extend points. You pay an exchange fee except for Vistana and Westin, you can pay an upsize fee for a larger unit, you can buy eplus. I believe this would be subject to II’s regular cancellation rules.
> 
> 2) You can do a points exchange with DC points on II- but you don’t deposit the points into II. I believe this is what bazzap means by “request first”- the points are still yours (as an undeposited week would be with request first) unless you confirm an exchange. In addition to placing an II request using the DC points you can do a manual search to see what is currently available  on II using your points account. I have been told by MVC they they are not connected to II and MVC would need to be involved to confirm a manual exchange using points. Still can’t exchange into a Marriott, expiration date of points is unchanged.  I don’t know what would happen if you cancelled an exchange made with DC points on II.


Thanks for educating me further on this process as I haven't used points in II.  I can definitely see some possible angles to use this to one's advantage but I still prefer the weeks side for exchanging with II I believe.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 25, 2020)

frank808 said:


> I am also not using points for II as I have weeks for that. Just asking if I have points that will expire. I do have 2 years to use current points so it would have to be dire that I have not used allotted points in 2 years.
> 
> Since I use II weeks for trade mainly, I book points reservations for hard to get weeks like 51 and 52 at MKO. Then I patiently wait for exchanges and then cancel the points reservation.
> 
> ...



If you want to use your points to make a week you can trade at any time in the next 2 years (or more based on how many you have) deposit into II, you have to do it via MVCI phone call. There is no online way to deposit a week created via points without trading.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 25, 2020)

I would be interested to see a screenshot of what this quasi week looks like in II from a deposit of points. We have never done this either as like @Dean, we only use weeks in II.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 25, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I would be interested to see a screenshot of what this quasi week looks like in II from a deposit of points. We have never done this either as like @Dean, we only use weeks in II.


sent you a DM


----------



## bazzap (Apr 25, 2020)

Dean said:


> But can't you do a deposit of a week using points?  If not you can do an exchange then later cancel it and have a deposit, correct?


Possibly, that is a variant I am not familiar with.
I know the other way around is not possible, you can’t elect a week for points then use those with Interval.
Perhaps someone else has experience with using owned points to deposit a week in Interval?


----------



## Dean (Apr 25, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I would be interested to see a screenshot of what this quasi week looks like in II from a deposit of points. We have never done this either as like @Dean, we only use weeks in II.


As would I.


bazzap said:


> Possibly, that is a variant I am not familiar with.
> I know the other way around is not possible, you can’t elect a week for points then use those with Interval.
> Perhaps someone else has experience with using owned points to deposit a week in Interval?


Barry, are you saying you can't use DC points from an elected week and trade with II?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 25, 2020)

Dean said:


> As would I.
> Barry, are you saying you can't use DC points from an elected week and trade with II?


I think you can. Why else would I have a unit in My Units on the II website for Marriott Vacation Club Destinations? I also thought at one time that you couldn't elect a week for points then use the points to trade in II, but someone came along and corrected that. The only limitation is that trades using points can't be used to trade back in to Marriott.


----------



## rog2867 (Apr 25, 2020)

I can tell you this being  4 star elite in vistana.  I never in the 15 years I have owned in maui deposited my week into II.  I don't think many do at all.  Why would I do that.  I either convert to points or go someplace else in the vistana system.  Thats why your not seeing anything good In II.  I personally would never deposit my prime Maui week into II, I never see anything of value in there.


----------



## bazzap (Apr 25, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> I think you can. Why else would I have a unit in My Units on the II website for Marriott Vacation Club Destinations? I also thought at one time that you couldn't elect a week for points then use the points to trade in II, but someone came along and corrected that. The only limitation is that trades using points can't be used to trade back in to Marriott.


OK, that is a new one on me and I am not sure it is something I would ever want to do but it is good to know.


----------



## Dean (Apr 25, 2020)

bazzap said:


> OK, that is a new one on me and I am not sure it is something I would ever want to do but it is good to know.


I could certainly see some ways to play with this for those that were very flexible and adventuresome, esp if they were comfortable waiting until 60 days or under.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 25, 2020)

I thought I read this in the T&C. Elected weeks for points are not eligible to be used for exchanges with II.

Not good for trades into Marriott resorts.  But Westin and Sheraton are ok.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 25, 2020)

frank808 said:


> I thought I read this in the T&C. Elected weeks for points are not eligible to be used for exchanges with II.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


See post 45 above


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 25, 2020)

Dean said:


> I could certainly see some ways to play with this for those that were very flexible and adventuresome, esp if they were comfortable waiting until 60 days or under.



Without saying my name, I hear my name when you wrote this, lol. It's a way to do more overseas trips when I run out of lockoffs to trade, and, there are no getaways there, and, I want to stay many weeks in a non Marriott. When things open up and I get another overseas trip, you can bet I will. Would have been great to have spent 2 weeks in the Canary Islands a couple years ago, but, I didn't have another lockoff week to trade.


----------



## Dean (Apr 25, 2020)

Steve, with the way you are able to travel short notice and your flexibility, I could see it being as cheap or cheaper than a traditional studio deposit.  Certainly if a 1000 pt studio or 1500 pt 1 BR would truly work in this situation, it'd be perfect your you.


----------



## frank808 (Apr 25, 2020)

Dean said:


> Steve, with the way you are able to travel short notice and your flexibility, I could see it being as cheap or cheaper than a traditional studio deposit. Certainly if a 1000 pt studio or 1500 pt 1 BR would truly work in this situation, it'd be perfect your you.


1000 DC points costs about $700. Plus exchanges do not have exchange fees. Cheapest lockoff studio I would say is minimum $600 plus the $154 trade fee for a Westin or Sheraton unit? Am I correct Marriott to Westin/Sheraton is $154 not the $209?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (Apr 25, 2020)

frank808 said:


> 1000 DC points costs about $700. Plus exchanges do not have exchange fees. Cheapest lockoff studio I would say is minimum $600 plus the $154 trade fee for a Westin or Sheraton unit? Am I correct Marriott to Westin/Sheraton is $154 not the $209?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Exchanges would also be free if enrolled but used as a week rather than points through the corporate account.  Ignoring acquisition costs I'd say 1000 pts is closer to $450 for me but will vary with the underling fees.  That's roughly the same or slightly less than the fees I'd allot to my Willow Ridge Studio albeit it likely lower trading power at that level though potentially higher and more cost;y for a higher TDI deposit.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 26, 2020)

Dean said:


> Steve, with the way you are able to travel short notice and your flexibility, I could see it being as cheap or cheaper than a traditional studio deposit.  Certainly if a 1000 pt studio or 1500 pt 1 BR would truly work in this situation, it'd be perfect your you.



Yep, and I have @Pamplemousse to thank for bringing this up somewhere. Until last week, had no idea, then started asking, then called Marriott, etc. etc.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 30, 2020)

We could not travel to Hawaii this summer due to Covid so I took the destination points, which expire in December 2020, and obtained  a couple of external exchange credit weeks which expire in 2 years. I'm a newbie to this process. May I setup an ongoing search in II using the exchange credits? If so, may I setup the ongoing search online through my Marriott corporate II account or will I have to call II?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 30, 2020)

brigechols said:


> We could not travel to Hawaii this summer due to Covid so I took the destination points, which expire in December 2020, and obtained  a couple of external exchange credit weeks which expire in 2 years. I'm a newbie to this process. May I setup an ongoing search in II using the exchange credits? If so, may I setup the ongoing search online through my Marriott corporate II account or will I have to call II?


You should be able to setup an ongoing search online. No need to call. II or Marriott to do so.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Jul 31, 2020)

brigechols said:


> We could not travel to Hawaii this summer due to Covid so I took the destination points, which expire in December 2020, and obtained  a couple of external exchange credit weeks which expire in 2 years. I'm a newbie to this process. May I setup an ongoing search in II using the exchange credits? If so, may I setup the ongoing search online through my Marriott corporate II account or will I have to call II?



There is a video tutorial in the general discussion section of the II community called ‘how to place a request using weeks’ that will show you how to set up ongoing searches yourself or can call II for help.

If you click the blue exchange Exchange link and then choose “my units” you will see your deposits and if it says “place request” next to it then you can request. 
I’m not sure what you mean by “exchange credit”. If you received an accommodations  certificate those appear in a box to the right of your weeks under my units.  Most of those don’t allow requests.


----------

